# Baby Face and his food



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Today was Pea Day, and here is Baby Face playing with his food. It was a bit big, and he refused to take a bite of it, so I squished it/broke it up a little after the pics. Now, of course, he is finding the biggest pieces (which are small) and still carrying them around like a trophy. Go figure :roll:









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

My fish did that with his pellet and I thought it was stuck...until he spat it out and ate it..That so adorable though! You have a gorgeous fish


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

he is a truly beautiful fish


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! Where did you find him?? He's GORGEOUS!! I love the first picture!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

HA! Nina does that with blood worms. It's hilarious!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

That's so cute!! Babyface is beatiful!!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Wow, that is a really awesome green fish!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I got him at Petco. He's more green in the flash, but he always has a green tint to him. Here he is in natural light when I was changing his water a few weeks ago (that's why he was in a cup).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

And here he is tonight, without a flash, just the tank light-







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know I've said it before, but if you ever can't keep him, he's mine!! LOL 

Such a gorgeous boy...


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Oooh I love him xD Where did you find him?!!?! Aquabid?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Petco!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Uh-oh, is this a new guy from Petco..? I'm not allowed to go there anymore, did you see my last yellow CT I got there?, I'm up to five, must resist! 
He really is the most beautiful betta! I love green!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

... he's so pretty... I'm jealous. ;D


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow that IS one beautiful fish! And so cute that he plays with his food! haha, I've never seen that before. Man, I can't get over those colors!


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol he's got such personality to go with his good looks! =P What a cutie!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

wow, he really is gorgeous


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Love his coloring.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought he was green lol. HE IS GORGEOUS! Where did you get him?


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> Today was Pea Day, and here is Baby Face playing with his food. It was a bit big, and he refused to take a bite of it, so I squished it/broke it up a little after the pics. Now, of course, he is finding the biggest pieces (which are small) and still carrying them around like a trophy. Go figure :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woahhhh that betta looks like he has feathers instead of fins!! i wish i could have one like that!!! hes a real eye catcher


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So pretty!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very very handsome.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------

